

Senators have privacy issues with background screening firm - rl1987
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/182341-senators-question-privacy-practices-of-background-screening-firm

======
sixtofour
I wonder if you can license your content to prohibit access and storage by
background collectors.

